# Marimo Balls



## TheCrowsNest (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been trying to get these moss balls to cover a small (1ft long) piece of wood. I basically just shoved them between branches/nooks and left them to do their thing. Nothing has happened. If anything they have actually faded in color.

Will Marimo balls actually attach to wood or do they need to be tied down?


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

Nope they wont do anything but stay in that ball, if you want moss to cover wood go with java.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

No they will never attach and will never spread unless made into a carpet piece. 

You need java moss and the like to get the effect you want. I wedge mine in wood crevices to give them more admiration them hanging out on the ground.

read this
Marimo - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

